# Concert of Grigory Sokolov in Wiesbaden, Germany



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Dear Respected colleagues and friends,

This month I'm going to the concert of Grigory Sokolov in Wiesbaden, Germany. If anyone wants to join, please let me know.


Details:

Date: 22.7. Friday, 08.00 pm
Location: Kurhaus Wiesbaden, Friedrich-von-Thiersch-Saal
Grigory Sokolov, Klavier

Program: Ludwig van Beethoven: Variationen und Fuge Es-Dur über ein eigenes Thema op. 35 ("Eroica-Variationen") · Johannes Brahms: Drei Intermezzi op. 117 · Robert Schumann: Kreisleriana op. 16

Link: Grigory Sokolov, Klavier - 22.07.2022, 08.00 pm | Rheingau Musik Festival


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

In addition, I will visit some other selected concerts of the festival.


----------

